# LCP Revisited



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I had a brief discussion with a distinguished Board Member about the LCP as an every day carry gun. Now, I'm not one to hesitate to say I'm wrong, but in this case m happy to say I'm right, as least in my perspective. I do not think the LCP is an adequate carry gun. Not enough shot's (6&1) not accurate enough. and not enough punch out of that short barrel. Thinking I hadn't been fair, since I never really shot the LCP much, I took it out today with a box of Hornady HP's and a box of Remington FMJ's. I tried pocket draw and IWB draw. I fired at 3,7, and 10 yards. I hit the small silhouette adequately at all distances, but not necessarily where I wanted too. The draw from the pocket worked alright, but I don't like it, and the IWB is too clumsy (or I am). This gun is the least fun to shoot as any I own. I didn't not finish the box of Hornady or the box of Remington. Two magazine's of each was all I cared to endure. I bought this gun for a specific purpose, and it will probably lay in the gun safe forever. Why anyone would carry this gun for EDC is beyond me. Maybe for a back up. I think of it as a back up to the back up. I really can't see going smaller than a single stack 9MM or a Bersa sized .380 for EDC. The LCP brings to mind Mark Twain's quote about the 7 shot .22 S&W he bought. "I






was under the illusion of a carrying a deadly weapon."


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

i agree the pocket pistols are back up guns.


----------



## tjkarch60 (Jul 14, 2017)

Put a Hogue overgrip on that LCP and the difference is amazing. It fits your hand so much better and the extra grip makes it much easier to shoot.
If you frequent an area that is high crime, then a compact might be the "all the time" carry. I live in an area that is very low crime and while I do bring along a S&W M&P sometimes, I feel the LCP works for me in my situation if just going out for a quick trip.
PS, when I go hiking on the logging roads around here I do carry a Glock 20 (10mm) with handloads! And bear spray.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Well though I don't generally carry my LCP II as my primary EDC, I respectfully disagree that it couldn't be used in that manner. For starters, it's all in the training. I admit, it is not fun to train with, but one must do so. The current LCP II is somewhat more comfortable to use with it's beefier. better textured grip. Putting a couple of magazines of two types of rounds through it is not training to shoot it accurately. Not even close, even if it's not fun to shoot, which I agree. As I stated in a previous thread, I've trained well enough to know the LCP is inherently an accurate little pistol. When you miss, it's because you missed. I can now keep most shots on an 8 inch plate at 50 feet. Eventually, I'd like to narrow that down to my 4x6 postcard and I know the gun will do this if the shooter trains long enough. That's the key. Are you willing to train with a gun that's uncomfortable to shoot long enough to become proficient. Everything boils down to that. Again, it hurts to train for long periods with any mouse gun.

As far as capacity goes, 6+1 is not unreasonable. Extra magazines are very small and easy to keep with you. Common citizens, military, and law enforcement for years and years carried revolvers or low capacity semi-auto handguns. The 1911 was often carried with a empty chamber and a 7 round magazine throughout World War I and II. They often were not issued a second magazine. Law enforcement used 6 round 38 Special revolvers for more decades than I can remember. Few used speed loaders. Both military and law enforcement tended to use round nose non expanding bullets.

Modern designed bullets from a .380 handgun perform reasonably well compared to other calibers. Hornady has done considerable research into it. It's not far off a Critical Defense 38 Special or 9mm Para. Below is a chart from Shooting Illustrated as to the effectiveness. The better rounds are both supersonic and penetrate fairly well including through a 1 3/4 board and ballistic gel. That little gun is reliable and chugs through box after box of any ammunition I've fed it.

So, I'm not sure what the disagreement could be. It seems your experience was primary with training and comfort rather than any deficiencies with the firearm or cartridge. Yes, it's not comfortable to shoot and you don't want to train with it. Yes, you're not used to pulling it from a pocket holster. Yes, you're clumsy pulling from an IWB holster. Yes, you're not yet accurate with it. This is all because you've not used it to any degree. Again, firing only 24 rounds at a range doesn't tell you much; and I believe, with time, you could become reasonably comfortable and accurate with it. Put 400-500 rounds through it including all the normal drills. Shoot it into a dead wild hog or deer then look at the bullet. Then, make a reasoned review. I've done all this. Until then, we can agree to disagree and we're still friends. :smt033










That all said, I rarely suggest a mouse gun for most people to use as an EDC gun. Few people are willing to go through the training required to become proficient with one.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I tried very hard to have confidence in my LCP. I tried it with hollow points, Double-Tap hardcast 90gr. lead, and several others. I practiced with it till I could shoot 4" groups at 15 yards with a CT Laser. It is a very decent mouse gun, and .380 ammo is much improved, but it took constant practice for me to achieve and maintain the kind of accuracy I wanted from a personal defense weapon, and I couldn't help but worry about penetration against a heavily clothed, heavy muscled attacker, especially if it had to go through an arm first.

In the end, I just stopped worrying about a larger subcompact printing in my front pocket, and started carrying an XDs45 and later on, a S&W Shield with an Apex trigger and sear kit installed. With either of those two, I am confident that I can shoot it well out to 15 yards and get adequate penetration in most circumstances.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Bisley said:


> a S&W Shield with an Apex trigger and sear kit installed.


Yeo, a Shield is my normal EDC. It's never failed and it was easy to train up with it. But, in the summer with shorts and a tee-shirt, that LCP II does fine.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

My normal carry is a Ruger lc9s EWB but there are times in the summer especially when IWB just isn't practical. The LCP II works out fine for me.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Good post's, all of them. Training is everything, whether a Hammerli Free Pistol or a Colt 1911. I can't advise anyone to carry an LCP sized handgun for EDC because about 90% of the people I know that carry a firearm are NOT going to train or practice with their LCP. On this Forum are people that know handgun's and shoot regularly. Most of the people I instructed in the past are once a month shooter's and if they own an LCP it's not even that. I'm not one of the crowd that state's a CCW has to begin with 4. MY EDC in warm weather is a 9MM CZ P-01. Cooler weather is a CZ 97 in .45. Back up is a CZ 82. If your good with your LCP, fine. Just not my style.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

My Beretta Pico 380 was briefly my primary carry gun when I first started carrying because I was so worried about printing. It's so tiny it would hardly print if I put it in my sock. Grip is like a short cigarette lighter so it's hard to hit anything past 7 yards. I quit carrying it when I got a 9mm & 38 but I'm carrying it once again as my BUG. I put on a Hogue grip sleeve (SKU 18500) which feels better & fits great. Just got an ankle holster for it. Expansion vs penetration is a compromise in 380 & I probably got somewhere in the middle with Speer Gold Dot. For a close quarters BUG it's hard to beat a micro 380.


----------

